
Levaquin Toxicity – Personal Story - amelius
https://floxiehope.com/garys-story-levaquin-toxicity/
======
anoncoward111
As someone who suffers from (what I feel to be) undiagnosed and non-mainstream
medical problems, I can only say this:

Whatever happened in the past has happened. Seeking to understand what
happened to you might be futile. These writings are of a person who is clearly
severely stressed and offended by what has happened to them.

Just control your anxiety about continuing to live with the symptoms, because
some damage is permanent.

I personally am considering anxiety medicine and accepting whatever might
happen because of it, because at this point I can barely function with the
anxiety of past events.

